# Great Start!



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

- Long pick up request at 5:30am
- Friendly gentleman approx 50 yrs of age.
- Going to work, 30 min trip - paid me $27. Nice!
- Reach destination, thanks me and reaches for his wallet.
- BAM! A $20 tip! And a badge for excellent service
Awesome for me, depressing for Uberfunitis
- Now just imagine this occuring on a regular basis


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Not depressing for me at all, I just don't think it is reasonable to expect that level of compensation on a regular bases. If you can get it great, but I would not make a budget counting on it in any way. $94 per hour if that was consistent seems crazy for driving a person from point A to point B.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Not depressing for me at all, I just don't think it is reasonable to expect that level of compensation on a regular bases. If you can get it great, but I would not make a budget counting on it in any way. $94 per hour if that was consistent seems crazy for driving a person from point A to point B.


Who said anything about "expecting" this? But putting words in other peoples mouths is just another ridiculous method of yours. Now that is something I expect!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Who said anything about "expecting" this? But putting words in other peoples mouths is just another ridiculous method of yours. Now that is something I expect!


I said something about expecting this. You seem to be under the impression that someone can not say something unless it has been said by someone else already.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Sweet... good for you!
Uberfunitis would have one starred that stellar Pax!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I said something about expecting this. You seem to be under the impression that someone can not say something unless it has been said by someone else already.


And the "DUH!!!" award, once again goes to: Uberfunitis! *applause, applause*



ÜberKraut said:


> Sweet... good for you!
> Uberfunitis would have one starred that stellar Pax!


Along with reporting him for being rude, making him feel uncomfortable, and threatening his sanity....er, uh, I mean safety!


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

Clearly some people on here are related to Oscar the Grouch...... . just noticing.....


----------

